# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Секс по ICQ

## Irina

Sexy:
ты занимался виртуальным сексом?

Алекс:
неа

Алекс:
мне нравиться в реале

Sexy:
давай попробуем

Алекс:
не хочу этой ерундой заниматься Говорю люблю в реале если хочешь секса давай встретимся

Sexy:
потом встретимся я же должна знать на что рассчитывать при нашей встрече

Алекс:
Ок
Давай попробуем

Алекс:
начинай

Sexy:
я высокая блондинка в легком красном прозрачном халате под халатом кружевное белье, лежу на кровати вокруг горят свечи. я жду, когда ты прейдешь.

Алекс:
рыжая

Sexy:
что?

Алекс:
блондинок не люблю

Sexy:
ок
Как выглядишь?

Алекс:
и канапатая

Sexy:
?!

Алекс:
люблю рыжих и конопатых

Алекс:
и дома этим заниматься не люблю

Алекс:
давай я начну

Sexy:
давай

Алекс:
я на необитаемом острове, где прожил три года без женщины.
Ты стюардесса летела на самолете и какой то моджахед подорвал самолет. Тебя выбрасывает взрывной волной, прям на мой остров. Ты в шоке в панике кругом дикие голодные звери. И тут прыгая с ветки на ветку с криком тарзана появляюсь я. Разогнал всех зверей, я предстал перед тобой в набедерной повязке.

Sexy:
я так благодарна тебе что ты спас меня и я хочу отблагодарить тебя. Я подхожу к тебе и крепко целую, мои руки опускаться все ниже к повязке я беру в руки твой твердый член.

Алекс:
стоп, ты вся грязная в копоти, забыла? Тыж с самолета хрякнулась, лоб разбит! Я беру тебя на руки несу к морю, помыться. По дороге я спотыкаюсь, и мы падаем в грязную лужу, где были большие пиявки которые впиваются тебе
в ж@пу

Sexy:
?

Алекс:
я закидываю тебя на плечо и бегом бегу к мору, пиявка опасна, она выпила почти всю твою кровь. Твое лицо стало бледное как задница не знающая загара!! Еще чуть- чуть и я потеряю тебя, а я не хочу я три года без бабы!!!!!

Sexy:
Че за фигня?

Алекс:
Извини разошелся

Sexy:
Иди на ...! (цензура)

Алекс:
ладно прости, я занес тебя в море пиявка отпала. Мы стоим по пояс в воде. Я начал целовать тебя в губы? плавно переходя на шею потом грудь.

Sexy:
я хочу тебя очень сильно!!! Возьми меня я уже не могу ждать

Алекс:
беру тебя на руки несу на берег. я положил тебя и продолжил свои ласки

Sexy:
я сняла с тебя повязку и начала ласкать твою плоть

Алекс:
я кончил?. Извини что на лицо

Sexy:
так быстро? я еще ничего не делала!

Алекс:
я три года бабу не видел

Sexy:
ну ты еще можешь?

Алекс:
Да
Я наклоняюсь к тебе чтобы исполнить то чего желал, но в это время из джунглей выходит балу

Sexy:
Кто?

Алекс:
кореш мой медведь. Он тож хочет, и я жду в сторонке, пока он кончит

Sexy:
все на х.. пошёл.

----------

